# new member intoduction



## jwmojo (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello to all. I have just registered so I could read and use the forum exchanges to learn from some experienced signal capturers. A little background and then a couple of questions.

I own a Hitachi 43" HDTV and have a decent receiver and sound system and my wife and I currently enjoy DVD's rentals. I like the decision to make the early (almost 2 years) investment despite limitations of just DVD viewing. I live in the Albany, NY area and the region is just now getting on board with local broadcasting of digital signals. I am patiently waiting for the locals to become available so I can dump cable and go the dish for full-time signal reception. In the meantime, I have learned that the Channel Master 4228 is an excellent source of local signal reception that can be used to capture HDTV broadcasts. First question: Is the information I have with respect to the 4228 accurate and are there people using it that are dissatisfied for any reasons? Second question involves more background. I live in an area that is within 25 miles of all local broadcast towers, but my home is situated in a cubicle shape property plot surrounded by tall trees. I know I have a clear line to the satellite (for future consideration), but I don't know how well local reception can be made with the trees that kind of box me in like a canyon. Any suggestions or advice as to what to expect or what I can do to enhance local antenna reception?

Sorry for the long run on post, but thanks in advance for any help and I hope to be able to contribute back at some point when my personal experience is worth sharing.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like you have done your homework 

BTW, although I am not a moderator, welcome to DBSTALK :wave:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am not a moderator either but they pay me to beat the drum to welcome new members.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

jwmojo, welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:

Trees can definitely be a problem to television recepition, especially when the transmissions are low power. I don't know what stations are broadcasting at what power in your area, but once they get on the air at full power, you probably won't have a problem with trees. And also, very likely, once they are on the air at full power, you'll probably be able to pick up the signals just fine with an indoor antenna.

The CM 4228 is an excellent antenna. It's not the one that I use, but my situation is a little different than yours. I've never heard of anyone NOT happy with their 4228 here or at AVSForums. So, undoubtably, it'd be a good choice.


----------



## jwmojo (Jul 22, 2003)

for the welcome and for the advice (Mark). I do not know what the power of the local station transmitters will be and can't really gage the impact of the trees other than knowing that I had a standard multi-directional antenna mounted at rooftop one time and managed to get pretty good reception from three of six stations in the area.

As for an indoor antenna??? If I have aluminum heating ducts in the walls of my two-story home, does that not become a prohibitive factor in clear reception via an indoor model?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no idea if aluminum heating ducts will affect your reception, honestly. But, I'd be willing to bet from 25 miles away with only trees in the way, you'd get good reception with an indoor antenna if the stations are broadcasting at full power (1000kW).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi jwmojo and welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:

First go to this site and enter your address:

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/address.asp

After clicking "View Street Level Map", it will give you info about where the transmitting towers are in relation to where you live.

Second, if you have broadcast stations in different directions, I highly recommend getting a uni-directional antenna and installing a rotator as seen in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=11897

Even through trees, you will have a much better chance on getting decent reception for digital broadcasts. I find that having a rotator makes it much easier to peak reception to its fullest.

Good luck and again welcome!


----------



## jwmojo (Jul 22, 2003)

Chris Blount: Thanks greatly for both your personal welcome and for the links to the antenna type and directional information. I have ordered the Channel Master 4228 and should receive it later this week. 

I'll keep a watchful eye on things here to see what people are talking about.

Thanks again!


----------

